# Costco Prime Brisket



## Co4ch D4ve (Nov 14, 2018)

I just picked up 3 Prime Briskets at my local Costco at $2.99/lb.

I know the rule... No photo, it never happened. So here is your proof.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 14, 2018)

Nice score! Wish I could get them around here for that! The choice briskets at Wal-Mart are $3.49 a pound, Kroger's choice brisket is $3.99 a lb, and the Costco Prime's are $3.99 a pound


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Nov 14, 2018)

I get choice briskets every once in a while for $1.99/lb at Kroger. This is the best price for Prime I’ve seen.


----------



## 73saint (Nov 14, 2018)

And those prime packers from Costco are hard to beat.  Ever since I started getting them there, I can’t go anywhere else.  I really notice a difference with prime.   Big time.


----------



## Preacher Man (Nov 15, 2018)

You got me wondering if this was a corporate pricing - or just a local thing - so I went down to my local Costco this morning.

Guess who just got two prime briskets for $2.99/lb?


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Nov 15, 2018)

Congrats on the prime meat preacher!


----------



## wbf610 (Nov 15, 2018)

My Costco doesn’t have any full packer briskets.  I write a comment card every trip requesting they start stocking them, hoping one day to find them.

Congrats on the find!!


----------



## Preacher Man (Nov 15, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> Congrats on the prime meat preacher!


Thanks! I've never used prime.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Nov 16, 2018)

While I have a local butcher shop I can get meat from, Costco is my provider of choice since they stock various cuts of PRIME meat. Their packers are certainly hard to beat. Nice price and good score.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks for the tip! I also went to our local Costco over the weekend after reading this and to my shock they had the same deal. Picked up two prime packers for $2.99 lb. Would be nice if they would keep those prices year round.

The two pack Boston butts were $1.59 lb


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 19, 2018)

Prices usually drop in the off-season. For those of us whose season never ends, it's time to stock the freezer!


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Nov 19, 2018)

I agree noboundaries.  It is time to buy!  Turkey is about to be on sale!  My Kroger usually has sales just after thanksgiving. Congrats to all who found the prime brisket sale at Costco!


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up. Picked one up last night. Costco prime briskets are the reason we picked up a Costco membership and are letting our sams membership expire. Even at the normal price of 3.99 it’s a better deal than the choice brisket at sams. They only had two left, a 13 pounder that ended up in my cart and a 22 pounder that I reluctantly left in the meat case. Does anybody know if that’s a permanent price or if that’s just seasonal. It didn’t say sale on the package.


----------



## DougCA (Nov 22, 2018)

I saw the $2.99/lb price last Friday, but picked up one at $3.29/lb Monday.


----------



## dustoff (Nov 24, 2018)

$2.99 /lb at my local costco in eastern iowa


----------

